# What is this PETA business?



## Andrais (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,
I've been hearing about all this PETA animal rights stuff from these group of people that support it, apparently its for only TRUE animal lovers 
Anyways, i've been hearing stuff about it like there making people become vego's casue they think that slaughtering animals for human consumption is cruel? wht the hell? and that killing any animal eg: shooting feral animals) is cruel? i am really confused here, casue i am a really strong animal lover, and love any creature (except millipedes (they serve no known purpose on this planet apart from being very annoying on wet camping trips) and im not a vego, i fact i prefer meat more than vege's , and i know how animals are killed in order to be my bacon sandwich, AND i strongly beleive that killing feral animals in australia is the right thing to do, well i've been pig hunting a couple of times, and yes i've seen how cruel it can be if the animal is shot in the leg or any other place that can't kill it and casue sever pain, but in the end of the day, one less pig in australia, or one less fox is helping our enviroment cope better with the invasion of these pest. If we get rid of almost all the feral pigs or foxes in AUSTRALIA its not like they're going to go extinct, there's plenty of foxes in england and europe, and don't get me started how many pigs there are in the world. So what is all this PETA noncence?
And i've been aparently told by someone over the internet who sent me a campain to join PETA that is was a " heartless inhumane person, that thought i was an animal lover when actually i am killing them,"???
don't people these day have nothing better to do that email rude comments to 13 yr olds?
thanks
Andrea


----------



## falconboy (Jul 28, 2009)

I love animals too, especially cows, cooked medium rare.


----------



## chondrogreen (Jul 28, 2009)

I HATE PETA.
They have their own large cool room for the animals they personally slaughter.
They are a bunch hipocrites & weak minded fools lead by a 2 faced money hungry errr female 

Do a search on PETA and read some stats and facts about them.
You will soon learn that most of the animals they get their hands on are euthanised and teh only time an animal is saved is if there is money to be made. There was also a doco on teh founder awhile ago that showed what goes on behind the scenes (disturbing & disgusting). Animal lovers...my backside... Take a look at this http://petakillsanimals.com/


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 28, 2009)

P>E>T>A actually stands for People eating tasty animals :?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 28, 2009)

Their heart is in the right place but I know organisations like that do go overboard. Some ppl, countries, are just down and outright cruel to animals and don't give a **** about the pain they cause. You only have to watch some of the video footage on PETA's website, even on youtube, to understand them. But rather than wasting their time and ppl's donations to pick on ppl who humanely euthanise animals for human consumption, or ppl who keep pets in cages, they need to put more effort into stopping China skinning animals alive, and circus's beating their animals to perform. That kind of stuff requires the likes of PETA. But how long have they been going for, yet cruelty still exists. They can't change the world, but they won't stop trying to.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 28, 2009)

falconboy said:


> I love animals too, especially cows, cooked medium rare.


 
Me Three. cows are good coked well done


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 28, 2009)

Too dry and tough when cooked that far. I prefer mine juicy and tender.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks chondro for the link, very interesting.
I didn't think that REAL animal lovers as they told me killed 21,000 animals a year just so they couldn't be bothered to find homes for them, some BS that is.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 28, 2009)

LOL, come on people, any of u hardcore? wht about RARE!


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 28, 2009)

by the looks of the site chondogreen posted a link to, these people are complete loonys! ive just read their "lame responses" and they are!


----------



## coz666 (Jul 28, 2009)

its just another organisation telling you what to do and wanting your money. 
P E T A
C U L T is more like it


----------



## garycahill (Jul 28, 2009)

PETA is just another group of right wing rat bags!
They do not think things out ratonally & are totally self seving.
I personally advocate animal rights, 100% for it.
BUT, there is a point where you have to look at it with a rational mind.
Introduced species that are feral (I am not including domestic pets in this) do not belong here in Australia & should be removed. Our native species are constantly under more & more pressure from these feral species, along with our progress & loss of habitat. Native species have not evolved with these animals & have no defenses against many of them. Just look at cane toads, mosquito fish, etc.
Should we not kill any animals & just leave feral animals to drive our native species closer to extinction?
If you believe PETA, the answer is yes, when anybody with a rational mind can usually come to the decision that it is better to sacrifice a few to save the majority, especially when the majority actually belongs here.
Gaz


----------



## Andie (Jul 28, 2009)

I prefer to call hem PITA as in pain in the...


----------



## cris (Jul 28, 2009)

PETA only kills animals to stop them from suffering, im not sure what we will do if they ever obtain a member with an IQ that allows them to figure out that animals suffer in nature.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jul 28, 2009)

They only way to eat a steak properly is blue. Charred on the outside and slightly warm in the middle.

Killing feral animals in this country should be mandatory. Goats, pigs, foxes, dogs, camels, donkey's, cats, carp, deer, corn snakes. If it was introduced it needs shooting as long as it is done humanely. The only things that should be left are feed animals, work animals, domestic animals owned by responsible owners.

Having said that, I have also seen the problems caused when there has been a population explosion and the animals suffering in times of drought and agree with culling.

Groups such as PETA have no clue when it comes to land and animal management as they live in the city and maybe spend a week in the bush. Why don't the spend 2yrs in the scrub working on a station. They'll soon change their POV.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 28, 2009)

PETA is great with publicity stunts, but the members need a reality check and to put some effort into thinking about what they do. For all of the carnivores out here, you will love this link! Have a ham sandwich while you watch! [video=youtube;OdcrEo1eCBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdcrEo1eCBY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jul 28, 2009)

If PETA had their way we wouldn`t even be able to drink cows milk, in a statement they made, they said that we should be drinking human brest milk instead.


----------



## stiffler (Jul 28, 2009)

PETA are freaks. They ran a campain on their website a few years ago teling people to boycott honey. There reasoning was that "Bees were being enslaved by humans to produce food'. They also think fishing should be banned, any form of animal ownership should be banned. Guide dogs should be banned as well as everyone should not be allowed to even drink milk, eat eggs etc.
They just recently attacked Obama because he swatted a fly.
They are crazy mo fo's and anyone who supports them is nothing but a stupid, ignorant fool.


----------



## ravan (Jul 28, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Their heart is in the right place



i think this is somewhat true, yet, most of their members are hardcore nutcases.... its a shame that some people think that because you support animal rights you're automatically some sort of peta nut. 
i cant even be bothered reading the stuff they send me anymore....


----------



## cris (Jul 28, 2009)

stiffler said:


> They just recently attacked Obama because he swatted a fly.



:lol: that was awesome ninja skills, im going to punch a fly just for PETA, actually every time i hear or read anything about peta i will punch an innocent fly (any flies that are guilty will not be brought to justice, only to increase the carnage :evil.


----------



## Brianna (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know much about PETA, but I agree with their stance on vegetarianism. 
People should be vegetarian because:
1. Farming most animals is very detrimental to the environment. 
2. Commercial farming often (virtually always) promotes cruel practices in order to maximise revenue. 
3. Various studies have demonstrated significant health benefits arising from a good vegetarian diet, including, among many other things, lower rates of cancer and less heart disease. 

As a consequentialist, I consider that because it is healthier for us not to eat meat, it is wrong to endorse the significant cruelty and environmental damage that occurs when people do eat meat just because they like the taste. 

I think that people fail to consider these reasons as it is such a traditional practice to eat meat. Slavery, racism and sexism used to be as culturally endorsed as eating animals. I hope that in the future, eating animals will eventually be seen to be as outdated as those behaviours. 

It is sad that organisations such as PETA end up turning people away from this cause.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 28, 2009)

3. Various studies have demonstrated significant health benefits arising from a good vegetarian diet, including, among many other things, lower rates of cancer and less heart disease. 

As a consequentialist, I consider that because it is healthier for us not to eat meat, it is wrong to endorse the significant cruelty and environmental damage that occurs when people do eat meat just because they like the taste. 



QUOTE]

Going vego isn't actually healthy, neither is going carno. We all need a balanced diet in order to live healthy happy lives, we were natrually born omnivores, and i think thats what best ot stay. If you don't eat vege's u miss out on vitamins such as vitamin A,B,D and if you don't eat meat you miss out of Iron, protein and omega 3 fats. For all those VEGANS out their, im sorry but cutting out ya dairy ain't going to make you live long


----------



## ivonavich (Jul 28, 2009)

I love meat....
Beef Carpaccio is the **** as is fresh tuna sashimi but I really do enjoy cured meats like Pancetta, Jamon, Kangaroo Proscuitto and Gravalax... 
It is incredibly unnatural for humans to live on a vegetarian diet - our bodies have evolved for us to be omnivorous....


----------



## Andrais (Jul 28, 2009)

BTW: what about the poor vege's these PETA people eat? they don't get a say do they? and there living too, next PETA's probally going to be going on a campain telling people vege's have rights too  then hopefully they all completely stop eating casue they think that eating is a crime againset nature and die


----------



## Andrais (Jul 28, 2009)

Anybody ever had camal pie  best thing ever! just for all those carno's like me out there...


----------



## Troy K. (Jul 29, 2009)

PETA can be very dangerous, not only are they nut cases but they are well funded nut cases. It is only a matter of time before PETA turn their attention to us reptile keepers and start trying to take away all the rights that we've worked so hard for to own reptiles. If it was up to them none of us would be allowed to keep any sort of reptile as a pet. 

A few of us in the reptile community have just started to re-boot the National Reptile Keepers Association (NRKA) which will be an Australian wide reptile group that all can join and will always be there to fight for your rights as a reptile keeper against such mobs like PETA. 


A bit about the NRKA.
Jamie Stuart starts to talk about the NRKA in the last issue (6th issue) of S&T Aust. and will be following that up more in the next issue. 

For those of you that are coming along to our b/day bash for the mag. and want to know more about the NRKA Jamie Stuart along with John Weigel will be there to talk about this new and exciting Australian wide group and to answer any questions.


----------



## -Peter (Jul 29, 2009)

cris said:


> PETA only kills animals to stop them from suffering, im not sure what we will do if they ever obtain a member with an IQ that allows them to figure out that animals suffer in nature.



Nature is inhumane. It should be eradicated.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 29, 2009)

bloody PETA, my wife watched some show last year produced by PETA that showed people skinning animals alive and plenty of other inhumane acts, worst thing that ever happened. As the chef of the house now i have to cater for a vegetarian, pain in the rear. luckily i have converted her into a PETA hater now, but she still won't eat meat.

On one of the websites the state police made their files public, they basically kill anything they get their hands on and adopt next to nothing out to good homes. With the money they have backing them there is no need to be putting down animals in the numbers they do. 

Troy, the NRKA sounds interesting, i'm sure in the future our hobby will be up against many organisations that don't like us keeping reptiles, or any animals for that matter.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## notechistiger (Jul 29, 2009)

Aussiebluetongue, I think you'll find that you can get anything you can get from meat from vegetables. I absolutely agree with Brianna. Have a look at factory farming- that's where most of your meat comes from. Having said that, all my meat is bought from the butcher, who sources his produce from local small business farmers (most of the factory farmed meat is bought by supermarkets).

As has been said, PETA has their heart in the right place (which is, on the bottom line, to eradicate suffering to animals), but their organisational side of it lacking (or indeed, goes overboard ).


----------



## swaddo (Jul 29, 2009)

PETA are fanatical zealots. The give responsible environmentally conscious folks a bad name.

Also, targeting kids like they do is pathetic. Stuff like this tripe ... 




IMHO they should be added to the list of banned terrorist organisations


----------



## cris (Jul 29, 2009)

Brianna said:


> I don't know much about PETA, but I agree with their stance on vegetarianism.
> People should be vegetarian because:
> 1. Farming most animals is very detrimental to the environment.
> 2. Commercial farming often (virtually always) promotes cruel practices in order to maximise revenue.
> 3. Various studies have demonstrated significant health benefits arising from a good vegetarian diet, including, among many other things, lower rates of cancer and less heart disease.



Farming virtually anything can be harmful to the environment, farming plants requires millions of animals to die and also obviously direct habitat destruction, water usage, poisoning etc. Many plants are also fertilised with animal products. 

It is possible to have a good vegetarian diet, but its much less practical and tasty than just having a good normal human diet. When a good diet is compared with bad diets obviously a good diet will look good, too much meat can cause problems such as higher rates of some cancers, but if you have a good diet that isnt an issue. There are also heaps studies that show benifits of eating various animal products. There would be lots of ppl who eat to much meat, but there are also lots of vegetarians and vegans with poor diets.


----------



## Brianna (Jul 29, 2009)

Going vego isn't actually healthy said:


> No, that is wrong. Perhaps you misread my first post. I will spell it out for you more clearly so that you don't miss the message this time around:
> 
> EATING A WELL-PLANNED VEGETARIAN DIET IS MORE HEALTHY THAN EATING A DIET THAT INCLUDES MEAT.
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonL (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't care what is healthy or not, I like to eat meat, and plenty of it. If I die at 50, so be it.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Jul 29, 2009)

I love animals, and I whisper that to them softly just as I'm squeezing the trigger and sending a 139 grain soft point projectile at roughly 3000 fps into their heads. Animals love me too.


----------



## Brianna (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree with some of what you are saying Cris.

Farming plants does create environmental damage. 

But farming animals creates _more_ environmental damage. For example grain is grown that is fed to cattle. This actually reduces the total amount of food available. That is to say we could feed more people with the grain that we can with the cows who we feed the grain to. With the issue of world hunger and a rising population this is an important consideration. The practice that creates the least environmental damage should be adopted. 

And of course there are vegetarians with bad diets just as there are meat eaters with bad diets. But overall, vegetarians are healthier and live longer than those who eat meat as part of their diet.

I find the vegetarian food I eat very tasty, but even if I didn't, I would still consider that the rights of countless animals not to live in cruel conditions outweighs my right to eat something that tastes good. 

The things that they do to animals farmed for meat are really horrific, but sadly most people don't bother to educate themselves about what goes on.

As for practicality, I personally don't find it any less practical to eat vegetarian than it is to include meat in my diet.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote;
I find the vegetarian food I eat very tasty, but even if I didn't, I would still consider that the rights of countless animals not to live in cruel conditions outweighs my right to eat something that tastes good. 

Cruel conditions? well OK, somethings like chooks don't exactly live in great conditions, but on the most part, cattle and sheep do fine, alot better than a snake in a 4 foot enclosure for sure.... Everything has a right to eat what it wants, if it can. If I go swimming at the beach and a shark wants to eat me, and it can get me, I don't have a problem with it, though I'll try my hardest for this not to happen, it certainly could. At the end of the day the biggest problem is over population, you would do more good protesting about that than not eating meat.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 29, 2009)

If we were meant to be herbivores God would not have made us omnivores. We eat meat because that's what we were born to do, just like any other animal killing another animal for food. But us being more intelligient than other animals have built equipment to allow us to treat animals respectfully so that we don't have to be cruel about it.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Jul 29, 2009)

Brianna said:


> I find the vegetarian food I eat very tasty, but even if I didn't, I would still consider that the rights of countless animals not to live in cruel conditions outweighs my right to eat something that tastes good.
> 
> The things that they do to animals farmed for meat are really horrific, but sadly most people don't bother to educate themselves about what goes on.
> 
> .


 


When was the last time you were out on a working property??

I have close to 50,000 acres that I shoot on spread over 3 properties that run cattle and sheep. The conditions certainly aren't cruel there. Then the animals are slaughtered at the meatworks it is done quicky and humainly.


----------



## smeejason (Jul 29, 2009)

if our ancestors did not start eating meat you would still be living in trees and spending all day finding enough food to survive and not have had the brain power or energy levels to move from trees to where we are now. 
i bet if we went back to hunting and gathering the vegetarians would be meat eaters in a flash if they realised the amount of effort and energy it would take them to survive. 
each to their own but i am yet to meet a vego that does not try and cram their reason for not eating meat as cruel down your throat. be a vego all you like but don't try and tell the rest of us we are cruel for eating meat. lead by example and when you out live us all then you can have your laugh but watch out for semi trailors and bus's and drunk drivers when you are driving you carbon emitting car to the fruit shop to get dinner because they don't care if you vegan vego or a meat eater .......


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 29, 2009)

Brianna said:


> But farming animals creates _more_ environmental damage. For example grain is grown that is fed to cattle. This actually reduces the total amount of food available. That is to say we could feed more people with the grain that we can with the cows who we feed the grain to. With the issue of world hunger and a rising population this is an important consideration.



How does this fit in with the overproduction of produce? Which groups of people are you specifically referring to? Who's going to start recieving more food if we stop eating cattle? Indians? Wait..they already do that. That must be why they don't have any problems with an overwhelming population of starving poor.
And what about the world economy generally? What happens to the communities who survive solely on producing meat in areas where it's not visable to mass produce crops?
It's all nice in theory I suppose, to an extent. Like communism


----------



## cris (Jul 29, 2009)

Brianna said:


> EATING A WELL-PLANNED VEGETARIAN DIET IS MORE HEALTHY THAN EATING A DIET THAT INCLUDES MEAT.



For this statement to be true all meats would have to be harmful in any quantity, i dont believe it for some reason. Excluding parts of a natural human diet just makes it harder to get proper nutrition. Its quite possible to have environmentally friendly integrated argiculture and sustainable wild harvesting to provide both meat, plant and fungus food.


----------



## jessb (Jul 29, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Aussiebluetongue, I think you'll find that you can get anything you can get from meat from vegetables.


 
B12 is only present in animal products (including dairy) so vegans do need to take B12 supplements and vegetarians need plenty of animal products in the form of dairy and eggs in order to remain healthy. Many nutrients are present in much higher quantities in meat than in vegetables (eg iron) making it easier to meet nutritional requirements with smaller portions of food.

I don't dispute that a healthy vegetarian diet can be achieved with careful planning and good knowledge of nutrition, however a balanced omnivorous diet with plenty of vegetables, wholegrains and lean protein in the form of nuts, fish, red meat and white meat is generally recommended by any nutritionist you visit and is at least equally healthy without resorting to nuritional supplements.

Unhealthy vegetarian diets are extremely common, particularly among adolescent girls. Vegetarianism does not automatically equal healthy! There are also issues associated with too much intake of soy products (a considerable amount of which are genetically modified)


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jul 29, 2009)

......


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jul 29, 2009)

Brianna said:


> It is not just my personal opinion that it is healthier not to eat meat, that is the general scientific consensus.


 Brianna...... Lay off the crack pipe.


----------



## Colin (Jul 29, 2009)

Brianna said:


> I would love to see the scientific study that shows that "going vego isn't actually healthy" as all the studies into this area that I have read about have shown that removing meat from the diet will make you more healthy.



heres one  see attached pdf doc



> Semi-vegetarians and vegetarians had poorer mental health, with 21–22% reporting depression compared with 15% of non-vegetarians (P , 0.001). Low iron levels and menstrual symptoms were also more common in both vegetarian groups. Vegetarian and semi-vegetarian women were more likely to consult alternative health practitioners and semi-vegetarians reported taking more prescription and non-prescription medications




young women probably prefer being vegetarians because its a good way to diet and keeps the weight off more than all that "we care for the animals nonsense"


----------



## Andrais (Jul 29, 2009)

jessb said:


> B12
> Unhealthy vegetarian diets are extremely common, particularly among adolescent girls. Vegetarianism does not automatically equal healthy! There are also issues associated with too much intake of soy products (a considerable amount of which are genetically modified)



Another thing too, i've noticed that some girls in my class are either going vegan or vego. There's one girl who's a vego, but she's on a really poor diet. All she eats is pasta and vegetables, every night for tea, i know casue i've been to her house. Then when she's at school she loads her self up with chocolate and chips in order to stay active, casue her energy level is really low  i do feel sorry for her, but yet again, she's one of those PETA lovers, and thinks that starving her self on a poor diet is going to save the animals 
Were doing a project together on animal cruelty, but i find it hard working with her cause we both have differnt views on what animal cruelty is.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Jul 29, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmm, kangaroo


----------



## Troy K. (Jul 29, 2009)

So is this thread about PETA or vegetarians and their beliefs. 

My two cents to quote Homer Simpson 'you don't win friends with salad'


----------



## jacorin (Jul 29, 2009)

P.E.T.A. stands for absolutely NO animals kept as pets at all.... no birds,no fish,no retiles,dogs,cats,anything that is not human.......these nutjobs need a very healthy dose of reality and stop smoking or taking what ever it is that they do to give them this view......wonder how many of them have a fish or dog or cat as a pet??????

vegans/vegos..... they're like politics and religion...... do it if its ur choise,but keep it to urself,cause it just brings arguments..

now ive said that...... i pick up my 1st snake tomorrow  a Broome locale stimmie off Wokka woooohoooooo


----------



## Goodoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats right if PETA had their way nobody would be allowed to have any pets, captive breeding of endangered animals would be stopped, feral animal cantrol would be stopped and all animals in zoos would be killed. (they would prefer the word euthenaise but it is the same thing)

There is also no point arguing with vegetorians as they believe they are better than us meat eaters due to their superior brains.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Animal Lover*

I class myself as an animal lover. but I also shoot both at the range and on the land. 

I shoot feral animals such as foxes, goats, rabbits, ducks, cats, dogs and pigs. Apart from the dogs and cats (these are buried) I will cut up and butcher all other animals I kill. I shoot them clean one shot kills and in the unfortunate event that an animal is injured I always track them and finish them off.

Nothing taste's better than a bit of marinated game meat.

There are good and bad people in all organizations. I have been out on controlled shoots out in the middle of nowhere and had members of animal rights groups running around during live fire. These people are just pure tards and do nothing for their cause.


----------



## ajdixon (Jul 29, 2009)

P.E.T.A make me get my angry pants on. i am an animal lover, and i have studied environmental science and ecology, and majority of P.E.T.A's arguments are misinformed and uneducated. They really got me angry when they were pushing for the banning of Australian Merino wool because we crotch our sheep here. Have they ever seen a fly blown sheep? i tiny snip and a touch of pain in order to stop a sheep from having to suffer that is well worth it in my opinion. people who make outrageous claims without knowing all the facts really get on my nerves. it seems this is all P.E.T.A ever does! grrr *mumble mumble*


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 29, 2009)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> Another thing too, i've noticed that some girls in my class are either going vegan or vego. There's one girl who's a vego, but she's on a really poor diet. All she eats is pasta and vegetables, every night for tea, i know casue i've been to her house. Then when she's at school she loads her self up with chocolate and chips in order to stay active, casue her energy level is really low  .


As a teacher I can usually point out the vegetarian high school girls after about a week. Most change their diet because of animal cruelty concerns. They are often ill-informed. However, the Seventh-Day Adventists or vegetarian Hindus are usually healthy because the whole family is vegetarian and they balance the nutrients in their diet properly. Girls who declare themselves vegetarian in an omnivorous family rarely get enough nutrients, particularly iron and B vitamins. I have known several adult women who had to give up reasonably well-balanced vegetarian diets due to lack of energy. Meat eating fixed that.


----------



## TheDarkRose (Jul 29, 2009)

If god didnt want us to eat animals then he would have made them run faster.
Now thats saying alot coming from an athiest


----------



## jessb (Jul 29, 2009)

TheDarkRose said:


> If god didnt want us to eat animals then he would have made them run faster.
> Now thats saying alot coming from an athiest


 
If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of meat! :lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 29, 2009)

Brianna, you wouldn't have happened to read Peter Singer, would you?



aliveandkicking said:


> When was the last time you were out on a working property??
> 
> I have close to 50,000 acres that I shoot on spread over 3 properties that run cattle and sheep. The conditions certainly aren't cruel there. Then the animals are slaughtered at the meatworks it is done quicky and humainly.



Perhaps she was referring to factory farming (which certainly is cruel). Have a look at Farm Sanctuary | Watkins Glen, NY.


----------



## chondrogreen (Jul 29, 2009)

I want to commercial farm Elapids to make Snake Saki.


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 29, 2009)

The major problem with PETA is that they are becoming more and more extreme in their view and becoming more violent to those that dont follow them or their views....sounds more and more like one of those groups (and should be monitored closely). This isn't just a case of a few bad apples in the group their leader publically endorses and encourages people to disrespect the law, and become violent. If there is any well intended people in that group Ill suggest break away and form a new group because PETA's objectives and ambitions doesn't promote or encourage real animal welfare issues to the rational independent thinking person.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 29, 2009)

PETA are a bunch of retards and all need to be shot... I'm studying to be a vet, so I love animals very much indeed.. but there is no place in this world for PETA or the wackos who form it



ajdixon said:


> They really got me angry when they were pushing for the banning of Australian Merino wool because we crotch our sheep here. Have they ever seen a fly blown sheep? i tiny snip and a touch of pain in order to stop a sheep from having to suffer that is well worth it in my opinion.


You have your facts wrong too my friend.. Crutching sheep is shearing the wool around their anus/vulva to stop wool soiling. Mulesing is what PETA campaigned against, and it involves two fairly large strips os skin being removed from the backs of the legs and top of the tail. It isn't a tiny snip and touch of pain, it is very painful indeed and there is no doubt it is not pleasant, and nobody likes doing it. I was on a sheep property for lamb marking and it is very disturbing... but the fact is it is 100% necessary.. it is far and away the most effective method to stop fly strike, and PETA don't seem to realise that. 

Soon they'll be campaigning against vaccinating pets because injections are painful.


----------



## Brianna (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol yes I think this was originally about PETA but a negative comment was made towards vegetarianism that was not based on reality. 

A lot of you seem to have a very naïve view of how the animals you eat are farmed. I implore you to think about the truth of the situation and exercise your moral capacity to improve it. I’m not trying to cram anything down anybody’s throat, I don’t think that is a fair thing to say. All I would like is for people to open their eyes to reality rather than living in this dream world where all farm animals live in a lovely green pasture and are treated with compassion. 

Aliveandkicking I accept that there are a few farms left like that but don’t be fooled into thinking that that is the norm. The trend is that those farms are reducing in number. 

Aussiebluetounge - Vegetables and fruits are not sentient beings and so I don’t see the relevance of the comparison you have attempted to draw.

Sorry JasonL– I am sad to say that you are completely mistaken about chooks being the only animal to be produced in a manner totally contrary to their welfare. Around 90% of pigs in Australia are farmed in large factories where they are subjected to a number of abhorrent and totally unnecessary cruelties, including teeth-clipping, tail docking and sow-stalls, which have been outlawed in many other countries. Sheep and cows are also farmed in large factories. Small farms are not competitive against these big factories which minimize welfare of the animals as much as possible where doing so will increase profits. According to a Voiceless report, the number of Australian pig farmers has decreased by 94% while output has increased by 130%! There are a lot of exemptions under anti-cruelty legislation for farm animals. So they really are not protected under our law. 

As consumers we can protect these animals by not funding these cruel practices. I think we all have a moral duty to protect those who cannot protect themselves. These animals can suffer and we should not cause them to do so unnecessarily. 

Lol at the crack-pipe comment! I’m afraid I’m totally anti-drugs. Please point me in the direction of an opposing study and I will thoroughly consider it. And I don’t like to waste my time on non-existent deities. 

Yes Vat69 I realize that using the most efficient and cruel-free way to feed the population does not necessarily entail any redistribution of resources but I think we have a responsibility to use resources as efficiently as possible so as to minimize the damage that we are doing to the planet. 

I strongly dislike people saying that vegetarian, religious or political views should not be discussed openly. How are we to progress as a society if we do not allow any educated discussion?

The study that you have claimed is evidence of vegetarian people being less healthy doesn’t appear to be supporting that proposition. For a start the study is only relevant to young females. The conclusion in the abstract actually states that vegetarian and what they call, ‘semi-vegetarian’ women are _healthier_ than non-vegetarians, with greater longevity, lower morbidity, less back pain, fewer allergies, and less instances of hay fever and sinusitis, but that the greater reports (less than 10% above non-vegetarian women in the study for most issues) of menstrual problems and mental health problems may be of clinical significance, some of them being more prevalent in the ‘semi-vegetarian’(ie avoiding red meat but eating other types of meat) than in the vegetarian women involved in the study. That report acknowledges and I agree that clinical tests including blood tests etc would be more appropriate than self reporting. 

Interestingly (though perhaps unsurprisingly) the study results say that vegetarian women are more highly educated than non-vegetarian women. 

Pythonmum, what makes you say that your vegetarian students are ill-informed? I presume you meant with respect to animal cruelty and not with respect to what they are required to eat as part of their diet?

Oh and yes JessB Vit B12 is found in eggs and dairy so no vegan options other than fortified cereals and fortified soymilk etc (which are easily available). I agree re GM soy.

I haven't read a lot of Singer, but I am familiar with some of his views from when I studied Med Law & Ethics. I've always meant to read his other works but am so busy.

And I can think of a great alternative to mulesing... stop farming sheep 

Make sure you fund other animal advocate groups other than PETA if you are concerned about their methods, or at least exercise your choices as a consumer in an informed manner.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2009)

Brianna said:


> And I can think of a great alternative to mulesing... stop farming sheep


I'm sure that'd be great for our country... That is totally absurd and not at all feasible. Get real.


----------



## smeejason (Aug 1, 2009)

Brianna said:


> And I can think of a great alternative to mulesing... stop farming sheep
> 
> .


 
i see your logic..
with this in mind i have 
solved the road toll............. banned cars
stopped the snake cage size requirement argument...............banned keeping snakes
solved poverty.............................banned money
world temp rising.............all stop sweating and breathing out hot air 
Gen Y putting up stupid statements on forums ........................ban them


----------



## phatt01 (Aug 1, 2009)

A 500grm rump cooked rare, still bleeding, and mooing, with fresh oysters picked off the rocks 5 mins earler. I surely am an animal lover, they taste beautiful........


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 1, 2009)

Brianna said:


> I think we all have a moral duty to protect those *who* cannot protect themselves.
> 
> Interestingly (_*though perhaps unsurprisingly*_) the study results say that vegetarian women are more highly educated than non-vegetarian women.
> 
> And I can think of a great alternative to mulesing... *stop farming sheep*




I like these three comments the best.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 1, 2009)

Cud chewing vegos should be banned for significantly contributing to the greenhouse effect.Can't stand others trying to push tofu down peoples throats.

As an aside don't people possess teeth that are called canines?


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 1, 2009)

Brianna said:


> Pythonmum, what makes you say that your vegetarian students are ill-informed? I presume you meant with respect to animal cruelty and not with respect to what they are required to eat as part of their diet?


They are ill-informed on both counts. They have read or seen something about horrible animal cruelty, which does not necessarily represent the choices available for animal-based products in Australia (e.g. free range vs intensively farmed eggs). They rarely extend their concern to wearing/using leather products or all of the other animal products used in trace amounts in foods. They do not eat a properly balanced vegetarian diet and thus end up anaemic and low on energy. As stated, the healthy ones come from vegetarian families with balanced diets.

EDIT: BTW - the reason this turned into a vegetarian discussion is that PETA's publicity and shock-campaigns are usually what causes young girls to become ill-informed vegetarians. Personally, I think the best reason is ecological, but I like my meat too much to give it up. Rack of veal for dinner tonight!


----------



## jacorin (Aug 2, 2009)

no,she has it right you guys...... we should stop all the sheep and cattle farming,the egg farms,hatcheries,seafood farms,pig farms,turkey,emu farms...stop all the cullings of roos and such.....cause we'll have to clear ALL the land to accomodate the vege farms that will be needed to feed the population that now doesnt eat animal products.... so, so sad too bad for the animals that we send into extinction.


----------



## snake_lover (Aug 2, 2009)

i luv animals but would never think of goin vegetarian or vegan

we werent born as herbivores so PETA should stop trying to make us

oh and as to cooking steak its not any good unless its blue


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Aug 2, 2009)

falconboy said:


> I love animals too, especially cows, cooked medium rare.



very well put, that was my dinner


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 2, 2009)

peta also support the animal liberationist front (or whatever they are called now) who are known eco terrorists who are linked to several medical research bombings and a large number of murders who are mostly medical scientists trying to find cures for things like cancer and aids.

basically they believe that animals should have the same rights as humans and fanatically push their belifes on anybody who doesnt share them

so to give an example you keep herps well your being cruel to animals.
do you have a pet dog??? as far as peta is concerned your as bad as a slave trader.

peta are a bunch of hypocritical loosers with no life and well i hate them and all thier affiliates.

i might add i despise animal cruelty when it is actually cruel. a quick clean kill from a rifle is not cruel.


----------



## Fran (Aug 2, 2009)

I eat according to my teeth and I appreciate my place in the food chain!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 3, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> As an aside don't people possess teeth that are called canines?


 Yes. So do horses.. And pandas have an entire set of carnivore dentition but eat bamboo.

The human dentition is not designed purely for meat. While we do have canines our mouth is filled primarily with crushing, grinding molars.. Our ancestors did not eat nearly as much meat as we did today - hence the dentition leaning toward plant matter


----------

